
Hermes refusal to change - iancmceachern
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/t-magazine/hermes.html
======
jaytaylor
Interesting marketing editorial. It would be entertaining to read similarly
quaint articles romanticizing the lives and existances of engineers and
managers at SV big and little corps!

The article states there isn't new blood coming in to fill the void left as
the current generation of artisans retires. Sooner or later Hermes will be
forced to change by drawing from a new talent pool or going bust.

